

3ds Brought to Life Pokémon X and Y - junglevoy
http://www.junglevoy.com/3ds-brought-to-life-pokemon-x-and-y/

======
enayetn
Nintendo needs to start developing Pokemon games for mobile already. I would
pick up a $20 copy of X/Y for android/iOS in a heart beat.

